# Putin: "USA lavorano nei nostri confini per diffondere malattie pericolose"



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2022)

Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._

Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._

Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


----------



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


Un povero pazzo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


Madonna mia sembra di essere tornati a 50 anni fa in piena guerra fredda. Discorsi sovietici…è ridicolo, sono tutti ridicoli.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Madonna mia sembra di essere tornati a 50 anni fa in piena guerra fredda. Discorsi sovietici…è ridicolo, sono tutti ridicoli.



Putin è ormai perso nelle sue teorie ma, per me, è inutile sperare che venga sostituito, almeno a breve.
Purtroppo è ormai chiaro che la guerra sarà ancora molto lunga.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è ormai perso nelle sue teorie ma, per me, è inutile sperare che venga sostituito, almeno a breve.
> Purtroppo è ormai chiaro che la guerra sarà ancora molto lunga.


Su questo non c’è dubbio, sopratutto pece eh la pace non la vuole davvero nessuno


----------



## vota DC (17 Maggio 2022)

Ma magari fosse così. Invece lavorano piegandosi a 90 davanti ai cinesi che diffondono i virus.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è ormai perso nelle sue teorie ma, per me, è inutile sperare che venga sostituito, almeno a breve.
> *Purtroppo è ormai chiaro che la guerra sarà ancora molto lunga.*


Col benestare di tutte le parti in causa


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


Peggio di un terrapiattista...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


Per me sta sbagliando con questa strategia.
Doveva seguire una causa ben precisa, non cadere nel ridicolo.

La Nato, l' UE, gli Usa, i nazisti, le armi chimiche, la russofobia, il donbass... praticamente la qualunque.

Che poi la fetta più grande per importanza (ed è sempre più evidente vedendo le zone in cui va) è economica.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Maggio 2022)

sta diventando tipo un Red Ronnie con il nucleare ormai...

tra un pò inizierà a parlare di altre dimensioni e alieni (manovrati dagli USA si capisce)...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta diventando tipo un Red Ronnie con il nucleare ormai...
> 
> tra un pò inizierà a parlare di altre dimensioni e alieni (manovrati dagli USA si capisce)...


In realtà le altre dimensioni sono scienza
ci sono.. ma noi non siamo in grado di fare granché e per gli alieni gli americani sono passati dal " non esistono" al" ci sono e possono essere pericolosi" ahimè il nemico del domani


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Maggio 2022)

è da almeno 20 anni che lo fanno, com'è che si sveglia solo ora il signor putin ?
non è che per caso voglino TUTTI tirare avanti la solfa ?
chiedo per un mio zio.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


raccontaci dei laboratori degli amici gialli


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:*

* "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:
> 
> "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*


Menomale che Oorban c'èee


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*Di Maio e il suo mondo libero da quando governa con i dem:

"L'Italia non pone veti al sesto pacchetto di sanzioni, che va approvato il prima possibile; è evidente che l'Ue deve imboccare un percorso di riforme per superare il principio dell'unanimità, che le vieta di prendere rapidamente alcune decisioni".*


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

bello iniziare la mattinata con buone notizie: Kuleba che frigna ovviamente sempre sui media, Borrell amareggiato perchè da quasi un mese non riescono a fare le seste sanzioni, Di Maio che non vuole fare votare chi la pensa diversamente anche se già quasi metà dei paesi membri ha detto no a questa riforma sui generis di cui accenna.
mascherine abolite in tutta Europa sui trasporti, ma in Italia continuano ancora per un mese.
Bruxelles considera Roma zona infetta per epidemia dei cinghiali, quindi blocco export


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

questa è bellissima !
Kiev prima abbandona per mesi questi come carne da macello, così come la popolazione a cui non arriva mai un goccio d'acqua o un pezzo di pane, e ora dice di cedere per salvarsi

*"La guarnigione di Mariupol ha compiuto la sua missione di combattimento, il comando militare supremo ha ordinato ai comandanti delle unità di stanza ad Azovstal di salvare le vite dei combattenti".*


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*Erdogan gela i partner NATO:*

*"Non cederemo sul no a Finlandia e Svezia.*
*Come possiamo dare loro fiducia?
Danno ospitalità a terroristi curdi del PKK*
*La Svezia in particolare è un vivaio di organizzazioni terrorististiche"*


ops...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:
> 
> "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*


Godo tanto


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Menomale che Oorban c'èee


Non darei troppo merito ad Orban in assoluto.
Sono fatti ovvi, cosi come Italia e Germania non possono rinunciare al gas russo, l' Ungheria o chi per loro non può rinunciare al petrolio.

Era abbastanza prevedibile sarebbe finita cosi; tutti sono disposti a pagare qualcosa per dare contro alla Russia, ma nessuno si suicida.

E' sempre stato un controsenso sin dal primo giorno della guerra manifestare dissenso contro i Putin e poi con l' altra mano dargli miliardi gas e petrolio, ma d' altronde, il mondo è un posto complesso, con le sue ipocrisie e controsensi, che sempre ci saranno.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Erdogan gela i partner NATO:*
> 
> *"Non cederemo sul no a Finlandia e Svezia.*
> *Come possiamo dare loro fiducia?
> ...



Erdogan è amico degli USA ed è pure amico di Putin...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:
> 
> "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*



Ovvio, ci sono Paesi che si dovrebbero praticamente suicidare per dire si all'embargo.


----------



## Milanoide (17 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo che muoiano tutti, in fretta, fra atroci dolori, specie l'anabolizzato delirante


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

Sta cosa dei laboratori in Ucraina gira da tempo. Non mi fido di nessuno, in particolare di Biden e dei dem USA che hanno usato l'Ucraina come gabinetto.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non darei troppo merito ad Orban in assoluto.
> Sono fatti ovvi, cosi come Italia e Germania non possono rinunciare al gas russo, l' Ungheria o chi per loro non può rinunciare al petrolio.
> 
> Era abbastanza prevedibile sarebbe finita cosi; tutti sono disposti a pagare qualcosa per dare contro alla Russia, ma nessuno si suicida.
> ...


Beh non è così scontato, prendi l'Italia che crede di poter rinunciare al gas russo utilizzando il GNL. A me non sembra proprio stiano facendo i nostri interessi, di fatto azzererebbe una già infima competititvità.
L'Ungheria invece, non avendo sbocchi sul mare, è ovviamente contraria all'embargo perchè dovrebbe trovare metodi alternativi per l'importazione sicuramente meno conveniente di oleodotti e petroliere (magari gli finisce col trasporto su ruota)..
Aiutare gli altri si, ma non con un mio suicidio, per cui diciamo che sono contento che predichino bene e razzolino male..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Beh non è così scontato, prendi l'Italia che crede di poter rinunciare al gas russo utilizzando il GNL. A me non sembra proprio stiano facendo i nostri interessi, di fatto azzererebbe una già infima competititvità.
> L'Ungheria invece, non avendo sbocchi sul mare, è ovviamente contraria all'embargo perchè dovrebbe trovare metodi alternativi per l'importazione sicuramente meno conveniente di oleodotti e petroliere (magari gli finisce col trasporto su ruota)..
> Aiutare gli altri si, ma non con un mio suicidio, io la penso così.



Vedremo come finirà.
Tutte ste idee dei governanti e tempistiche su come sostituire il gas russo mi son sempre sembrate frasi per guadagnare tempo.

Magari prenderò una cantonata clamorosa, e la storia mi smentirà, ma per me sperano tutti che la guerra finisca, in qualche modo Putin sparisca o rinsavisca, per poi trovare un modo/accordo per semplicemente tornare ( più o meno) a come era prima.

A lungo termine non è che puoi dipendere dall' Algeria o sti paesi, sono molto più instabili della Russia.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dei laboratori in Ucraina gira da tempo. Non mi fido di nessuno, in particolare di Biden e dei dem USA che hanno usato l'Ucraina come gabinetto.


Aggiungo, che mesi fa le accuse di Mosca trovarono conferma, quando trovarono nel computer del figlio di Biden, Hunter, delle mail riguardanti i finanziamenti di biolab a un'azienda californiana che ricerca malattie pandemiche da usare come armi. E questo progetto fu presentato ad una società di gas ucraina con lo scopo di "biosicurezza".


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2022)

Al momento, si suppone che un giorno di guerra costi alla russia tra 900 milioni di euro (stima piu conservativa) e 1.1 miliardi di euro (stima più "aggressiva") 
Se facciamo una media a 1 miliardo che direi sia onesta, parliamo di circa 350 miliardi in un anno. 
Per un'economia che nel vale circa 1.7 trilioni di dollari annui (1700 miliardi) senza considerare l'effetto di sanzioni e fuga di capitali (che la portano intorno a 1.5) 
Significa che al momento circa il 25% del PIL russo viene speso per mantenere una guerra fallimentare.

Poi devo anche sentire le risatine quando si parla di situazione insostenibile.
Se staccassimo la spina a petrolio e gas, quel 25% diventerebbe un 40% e la macchina da guerra russa si fermerebbe nell'arco di un paio di mesi. 
Ripeto, i freddi numeri sono questi, poi si può far finta che non ci siano.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo come finirà.
> Tutte ste idee dei governanti e tempistiche su come sostituire il gas russo mi son sempre sembrate frasi per guadagnare tempo.
> 
> Magari prenderò una cantonata clamorosa, e la storia mi smentirà, ma per me sperano tutti che la guerra finisca, in qualche modo Putin sparisca o rinsavisca, per poi trovare un modo/accordo per semplicemente tornare ( più o meno) a come era prima.
> ...


io spero solo che gli interessi personali, tipo $, poltrone , poltroncine collimino con gli interessi di noi poveracci


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:
> 
> "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*



Addirittura con gli occhi lucidi ,ridicolo  
Sarà simile al pianto della merkel o al pianto della fornero


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan è amico degli USA ed è pure amico di Putin...


Intanto ora si è messo di mezzo e voglio vedere come si risolve..
E onestamente sta volta, mi fa piacere stia facendo lo stronzio!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto ora si è messo di mezzo e voglio vedere come si risolve..
> E onestamente sta volta, mi fa piacere stia facendo lo stronzio!



Bisogna vedere cosa gli verrà offerto in cambio da uno e dall' altro.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa gli verrà offerto in cambio da uno e dall' altro.


Intanto apprezzo questo ostruzionismo


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io spero solo che gli interessi personali, tipo $, poltrone , poltroncine collimino con gli interessi di noi poveracci


Aggiungo: secondo me nessun politico, che sia amerikano, russo o europeo, sa ancora chiaramente come si uscirà da sta situazione tragicamente incasinata.

Hai presente quando nella vita quotidiana, si aspetta che i problemi si risolvano da soli?
Ecco, secondo me non siamo lontani.
Si lascia maturare la situazione, fino a che verrà trovata una soluzione.

Ovviamente, sperando non ci siano ulteriori escalation.

Personalmente, mi pare la situazione generale stia andando verso la normalizzazione, ma imprevedibile capire se sia la quiete prima della tempesta o se sia davvero cosi.


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> ...cut... per mantenere *una guerra fallimentare.*


forse non è ancora chiaro che se sarà necessario la Russia userà riservisti, da due giorni infatti si parla insistentemente di centomila militari scelti BARS, e tutte le armi necessarie a completare gli obiettivi.
ci sono già immagini di carri enormi che spaventano solo a guardarli e hanno superato il confine.
non è una notizia positiva per gli ucraini e per il mondo che facciano resistenza con flusso esogeno di armi e capitali

la Russia prenderà ciò che vuole, non c'è il minimo dubbio a riguardo
poi che i soliti noti si spippettino a dire che non verranno riconosciuti i territori è un altro discorso

la fretta, come dico dal primo giorno, è principalmente per la parte ucraina non da parte russa.
è l'Ucraina che ha milioni e milioni di espatriati, un paese con tante infrastrutture distrutte, milioni di nuovi disoccupati e poveri, sono stati messi fuori combattimento almeno 60.000 militari ucraini


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> forse non è ancora chiaro che se sarà necessario la Russia userà riservisti, da due giorni infatti si parla insistentemente di centomila militari scelti BARS, e tutte le armi necessarie a completare gli obiettivi.
> ci sono già immagini di carri enormi che spaventano solo a guardarli e hanno superato il confine.
> non è una notizia positiva per gli ucraini e per il mondo che facciano resistenza con flusso esogeno di armi e capitali
> 
> ...


Andris perdi di vista un punto fondamentale, come tutti quelli che dicono "ah tra poco Putin dichiara la mobilitazione generale e poi vedrete" 
Mantenere la guerra con QUESTO ordine di forze in campo costa circa 1 miliardo al giorno, per non parlare della quantità di mezzi e uomini persi (sempre maggiori per l'attaccante, dalla preistoria ad oggi).
Se mobiliti le riserve e altri mezzi (li hanno gia usati praticamente tutti, mancano solo quei 100 T14 Armata che sono ancora poco piu che prototipi) il prezzo della guerra aumenta ulteriormente, ma mandi in prima linea gente che ha ancora meno voglia di combattere (la mobilitazione delle riserve è il passo prima del Volkssturm) e che ti costa da armare e mantenere, con basso morale e alto rischio di diserzione.
Se non fosse un investimento a perdere, credi che Putin non l'avrebbe dichiarata in pompa magna il 9 maggio?

All'ucraina non frega niente di perdere soldi, infrastrutture, uomini e mezzi: hanno una lifeline garantita da Washington, gli hanno promesso sottobanco centinaia e centinaia di miliardi di dollari a fondo perduto, e ti dirò di piu parteciperemo anche noi europei in cambio della garanzia del gas americano a prezzo popolare. 
Così è il mondo delle superpotenze: padroni forti che comandano (USA), schiavi deboli che ubbidiscono e stanno pure zitti (europei, giappone, etc), beoni da bar che si fanno infinocchiare (Russia) e furbi che restano a guardare per raccogliere i soldi che volano fuori dalle tasche di due che se menano (Cina)


----------



## Djici (17 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento, si suppone che un giorno di guerra costi alla russia tra 900 milioni di euro (stima piu conservativa) e 1.1 miliardi di euro (stima più "aggressiva")
> Se facciamo una media a 1 miliardo che direi sia onesta, parliamo di circa 350 miliardi in un anno.
> Per un'economia che nel vale circa 1.7 trilioni di dollari annui (1700 miliardi) senza considerare l'effetto di sanzioni e fuga di capitali (che la portano intorno a 1.5)
> Significa che al momento circa il 25% del PIL russo viene speso per mantenere una guerra fallimentare.
> ...


Le cifre mi sembrano folle


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Andris perdi di vista un punto fondamentale, come tutti quelli che dicono "ah tra poco Putin dichiara la mobilitazione generale e poi vedrete"
> Mantenere la guerra con QUESTO ordine di forze in campo costa circa 1 miliardo al giorno, per non parlare della quantità di mezzi e uomini persi (sempre maggiori per l'attaccante, dalla preistoria ad oggi).
> Se mobiliti le riserve e altri mezzi (li hanno gia usati praticamente tutti, mancano solo quei 100 T14 Armata che sono ancora poco piu che prototipi) il prezzo della guerra aumenta ulteriormente, ma mandi in prima linea gente che ha ancora meno voglia di combattere (la mobilitazione delle riserve è il passo prima del Volkssturm) e che ti costa da armare e mantenere, con basso morale e alto rischio di diserzione.
> Se non fosse un investimento a perdere, credi che Putin non l'avrebbe dichiarata in pompa magna il 9 maggio?
> ...


e tu se fossi un politico ucraino, ammesso che si ragioni per il bene nazionale non per vantaggi personali, ti fideresti di queste promesse ?
dove sono gli esempi virtuosi in tal senso ?
a parte il piano Marshall che riguardava tanti paesi, parliamo di un singolo paese solamente.

mi sembra davvero improbabile avere il gas liquefatto americano a prezzo popolare, primo perchè non è sotto controllo statale come in Russia con Gazprom e poi per i tanti interessi in gioco

per il resto, in parte è vero ciò che dici però dimentichi un aspetto importante: in Russia l'amore per la patria è più sentito rispetto ai paesi occidentali, infatti se vedi i sondaggi su quanti cittadini sono disposti ad andare al fronte quando il proprio paese ha bisogno c'è un divario spaventoso (in Italia 1-2/10 mentre in Russia 7-8/10 risponderebbero positivamente anche senza obbligo)


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e tu se fossi un politico ucraino, ammesso che si ragioni per il bene nazionale non per vantaggi personali, ti fideresti di queste promesse ?
> dove sono gli esempi virtuosi in tal senso ?
> a parte il piano Marshall che riguardava tanti paesi, parliamo di un singolo paese solamente.
> 
> ...


Tra patriottismo e volontà di presentarsi al fronte quando sai che andrai a infilarti nel fango ucraino e pure sottopagato ce ne passa.
I soldati russi stanno vendendo fucili, visori notturni, corazze adattive dei carri al mercato nero per comprarsi le razioni, gli hanno dato quelle scadute (ci sono le foto su telegram) e per sostituire la corazza adattiva dei carri hanno messo i cartoni delle uova... 

La Russia cerca in tutti i modi di dare un'immagine di se di esercito potente e popolazione compatta e mobilitata, ma i dati di approvazione su Putin e sulla guerra che escono da la valgono come i sondaggi Piepoli commissionati dal PD in cui casualmente hanno sempre 6-7 punti in più rispetto al voto.
Per quanto riguarda gli Ucraini, certo che possono stare sicuri dell'assistenza americana: l'Ucraina è un pezzo fondamentale del Piccolo Gioco con la Russia e mezzo deep state vuole averlo ad ogni costo. Aspettavano da 15 anni quest'opportunità.
Chi ne sa, però, è consapevole che il Grande Gioco non si svolge certo nella steppa ucraina...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2022)

Quindi l'America sposta il bilancio nel 2000MAI !?


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell ammette con gli occhi lucidi:
> 
> "Sfortunatamente non siamo riusciti a raggiungere un accordo sull'embargo al petrolio russo".*


Ma va là? Fortuna che son quelli studiati questi idioti.


----------



## cris (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bello iniziare la mattinata con buone notizie: Kuleba che frigna ovviamente sempre sui media, Borrell amareggiato perchè da quasi un mese non riescono a fare le seste sanzioni, Di Maio che non vuole fare votare chi la pensa diversamente anche se già quasi metà dei paesi membri ha detto no a questa riforma sui generis di cui accenna.
> *mascherine abolite in tutta Europa sui trasporti, ma in Italia continuano ancora per un mese.*
> Bruxelles considera Roma zona infetta per epidemia dei cinghiali, quindi blocco export


È falso, in gemania sui trasporti vige ffp2, lo so perche ci sto per andare a giorni e ci han chiarito questo aspetto. Non buttiamo sempre M sull italia.

comunque tornando a Putin, sta allungando la minestra con questi deliri sovietici.


----------



## ignaxio (17 Maggio 2022)

Guardavo l'ennesimo report sulla guerra stamattina e ho visto una mappa della compagnia telefonica Ucraina che grazie alla tracciatura del Roaming dei cellulari russi riesce a vedere ogni loro posizione e ammassamento.

Che esercito ********* ahah


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Guardavo l'ennesimo report sulla guerra stamattina e ho visto una mappa della *compagnia telefonica Ucraina* che grazie alla tracciatura del Roaming dei cellulari russi riesce a vedere ogni loro posizione e ammassamento.
> 
> Che esercito ********* ahah


Chissà se è solo Ucraina. Ora magicamente sono pure maestri della tecnologia ahahahah.


----------



## ignaxio (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chissà se è solo Ucraina. Ora magicamente sono pure maestri della tecnologia ahahahah.


Beh i dati della "Telecom" Ucraina, li hanno solo loro tendenziamente.
In ogni caso questo fa capire quanto è stupido fare una invasione terrestre a uno stato occidentale nel 2022


----------



## ignaxio (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chissà se è solo Ucraina. Ora magicamente sono pure maestri della tecnologia ahahahah.


scusa, ho letto adesso che hai enfatizzato "maestri" ahaha, ma credi che è una cosa difficile da fare? aiuto


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> scusa, ho letto adesso che hai enfatizzato "maestri" ahaha, ma credi che è una cosa difficile da fare? aiuto


L'esercito russo sarà anche incapace, ma alla versione che i soldati Ucraini stanno resistendo da SOLI contro i russi fin dall'inizio non ci credo. Un giornalista francese affermò della presenza di americani che addestrano soldati ucraini.


----------



## vota DC (17 Maggio 2022)

Ma riguardo a Macron che si sta defilando dalle ex colonie (ha persino favorito l'avvicendamento in Mali per farsi sostituire dal gruppo Wagner) a vantaggio dei russi nessuno dice niente? Il poco che non è sotto controllo cinese potrebbe finire sotto controllo russo e parliamo anche di oro puro e non frichettonate della borsa che gioca al saliscendi.
Conoscendo i francesi si stanno boicottando da soli per fare un dispetto agli Usa.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

*A pochi giorni dalla scadenza sui pagamenti del gas Russo, l'Italia si adegua alle nuove direttive di compromesso studiate dalla Russia.
Eni ha infatti ufficializzato l'apertura di due conti presso la Gazprom Bank, di cui uno in euro l'altro in rubli.
Si precisa che Eni pagherà il gas in Euro, seguendo le linee guida europee senza alcun aggiramento delle sanzioni, sarà poi la Gazprom Bank ad eseguire la conversione in rubli, tale operazione sarà considerata come un passaggio interno estraneo alla EU.*


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

probabilmente questi 264 feriti a cui è stato concesso di vivere, anche se non leggo ringraziamenti come se fosse dovuto, saranno i primi e gli ultimi perchè Azov sta per essere inserito in Russia nella lista di organizzazioni terroristiche con divieto di benefici
il procuratore generale e la Duma sono concordi, in attesa della Corte Suprema che si pronuncia il 26 maggio comunque hanno sospeso accordi tra le parti


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *A pochi giorni dalla scadenza sui pagamenti del gas Russo, l'Italia si adegua alle nuove direttive di compromesso studiate dalla Russia.
> Eni ha infatti ufficializzato l'apertura di due conti presso la Gazprom Bank, di cui uno in euro l'altro in rubli.
> Si precisa che Eni pagherà il gas in Euro, seguendo le linee guida europee senza alcun aggiramento delle sanzioni, sarà poi la Gazprom Bank ad eseguire la conversione in rubli, tale operazione sarà considerata come un passaggio interno estraneo alla EU.*


Ma come? I russi vengono sanzionati e le nazioni che li sanzionano si inginocchiano a loro? LOL.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? I russi vengono sanzionati e le nazioni che li sanzionano si inginocchiano a loro? LOL.


Non si limitano a inginocchiarsi LOL


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*Patriarca Kirill:

"Cancellare la cultura russa in Occidente dimostra la triste condizione morale della società
La Russia anche durante la Guerra fredda e la battaglia delle ideologie ha sentito il legame con la cultura europea. 
I russi percepiscono la letteratura, la musica e l'arte classiche occidentali come una parte intrinseca della ricca eredità civile cristiana
E al giorno d'oggi continuiamo a vederlo come tale, nonostante tutto ciò che sta accadendo. 
Spero che coloro che combattono Pushkin, Dostoevskij, boicottano le composizioni di Tchaikovsky e si rifiutano di interpretare Rachmaninov prima o poi si rendano conto della vergogna e della follia delle azioni commesse"*


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*telefonata Macron-Zelensky:*

*"La Francia continuerà con aiuti umanitari e armi nelle prossime settimane"*


----------



## ignaxio (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *L'Italia si adegua alle nuove direttive di compromesso studiate dalla Russia.*
> ..
> *Si precisa che Eni pagherà il gas in Euro, seguendo le linee guida europee senza alcun aggiramento delle sanzioni, sarà poi la Gazprom Bank ad eseguire la conversione in rubli, tale operazione sarà considerata come un passaggio interno estraneo alla EU.*


Non capisco, queste sue frasi sono in contrapposizione, no?


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non capisco, queste sue frasi sono in contrapposizione, no?


Ma si un po tutte le aziende cercano di tirare avanti, Renault che vende i suoi impianti, Mc donald's idem, altri continuano a lavorare tranquillamente. E sinceramente è giusto cosi in assenza di piani solidi per aiutarle.
Secondo le direttive è vietato solo il pagamento in Rubli.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? I russi vengono sanzionati e le nazioni che li sanzionano si inginocchiano a loro? LOL.


E la Russia sta già fallendo?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2022)

Incredibili parole di Mikhail Khodarenok, colonnello in pensione e analista militare alla tv russa.

*"Il problema più grande della nostra situazione militare e politica è che siamo geopoliticamente totalmente isolati e il mondo intero è contro di noi, anche se non vogliamo ammetterlo. La situazione non è normale e dobbiamo risolverla in un modo o nell'altro. A volte si sente parlare del crollo morale e psicologico delle forze armate ucraine. Che, secondo quanto riferito, sono vicini a uno stato d'animo di crisi. Ma non è vero.
La situazione strategica generale è che gli ucraini possono armare un milione di uomini. Loro stessi affermano che non è un problema per loro mobilitare un milione di soldati. L'esercito ucraino riceve armi moderne dall'Occidente, quindi i russi, d'altra parte, dovranno affrontare un esercito gigante ben armato. Dobbiamo considerare questo milione di soldati ucraini come una realtà nel prossimo futuro. Dobbiamo tenere conto nei nostri calcoli strategici che la nostra situazione peggiorerà chiaramente.
Quando si guarda al quadro strategico generale, la cosa più importante è non puntare i missili in direzione della Finlandia. Sembra comico, la Russia ha contro una coalizione di 42 paesi. Per quanto riguarda Cina e India, il loro sostegno non è incondizionato"*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibili parole di Mikhail Khodarenok, colonnello in pensione e analista militare alla tv russa.
> 
> *"Il problema più grande della nostra situazione militare e politica è che siamo geopoliticamente totalmente isolati e il mondo intero è contro di noi, anche se non vogliamo ammetterlo. La situazione non è normale e dobbiamo risolverla in un modo o nell'altro. A volte si sente parlare del crollo morale e psicologico delle forze armate ucraine. Che, secondo quanto riferito, sono vicini a uno stato d'animo di crisi. Ma non è vero.
> La situazione strategica generale è che gli ucraini possono armare un milione di uomini. Loro stessi affermano che non è un problema per loro mobilitare un milione di soldati. L'esercito ucraino riceve armi moderne dall'Occidente, quindi i russi, d'altra parte, dovranno affrontare un esercito gigante ben armato. Dobbiamo considerare questo milione di soldati ucraini come una realtà nel prossimo futuro. Dobbiamo tenere conto nei nostri calcoli strategici che la nostra situazione peggiorerà chiaramente.
> Quando si guarda al quadro strategico generale, la cosa più importante è puntare i missili in direzione della Finlandia. Sembra comico, la Russia ha contro una coalizione di 42 paesi. Per quanto riguarda Cina e India, il loro sostegno non è incondizionato"*


Un milione di uomini...Se è così, gli USA ci sono dentro più del previsto e non solo loro. In ogni caso, mi aspetto una pace con compromessi e spero che né Russia né Ucraina (o meglio gli USA) abbiano una vittoria su tutta la linea. Putin è un dittatore e pazzo e ok, ma con i nazisti ucraini, burattini di Biden, io non dormirei sonni tranquilli.

Comunque c'è anche chi parla di un discorso fatto per mitigare le aspettative, non a caso questo qui non è stato censurato, né nulla ed ha parlato nel primo canale russo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky si è collegato alla cerimonia di apertura del Festival del Cinema di Cannes.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un milione di uomini...Se è così, gli USA ci sono dentro più del previsto e non solo loro


Perchè?

L' Ucraina ha 40.000.000 di abitanti ed era nei primi 25 eserciti del mondo anche prima

Che pensi? Se la Cina ci invadesse e non fossimo nella NATO, pure in Italia chiamerebbero tutti al fronte e arriveremmo ad 1 milione di uomini

A me sembrano anche pochi


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibili parole di Mikhail Khodarenok, colonnello in pensione e analista militare alla tv russa.
> 
> *"Il problema più grande della nostra situazione militare e politica è che siamo geopoliticamente totalmente isolati e il mondo intero è contro di noi, anche se non vogliamo ammetterlo. La situazione non è normale e dobbiamo risolverla in un modo o nell'altro. A volte si sente parlare del crollo morale e psicologico delle forze armate ucraine. Che, secondo quanto riferito, sono vicini a uno stato d'animo di crisi. Ma non è vero.
> La situazione strategica generale è che gli ucraini possono armare un milione di uomini. Loro stessi affermano che non è un problema per loro mobilitare un milione di soldati. L'esercito ucraino riceve armi moderne dall'Occidente, quindi i russi, d'altra parte, dovranno affrontare un esercito gigante ben armato. Dobbiamo considerare questo milione di soldati ucraini come una realtà nel prossimo futuro. Dobbiamo tenere conto nei nostri calcoli strategici che la nostra situazione peggiorerà chiaramente.
> Quando si guarda al quadro strategico generale, la cosa più importante è non puntare i missili in direzione della Finlandia. Sembra comico, la Russia ha contro una coalizione di 42 paesi. Per quanto riguarda Cina e India, il loro sostegno non è incondizionato"*


R.I.P. Mikhail


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> R.I.P. Mikhail



Io non mi fido. Se la situazione fosse davvero quella descritta non lo avrebbero fatto parlare.
Sarebbe “scivolato“ prima.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non mi fido. Se la situazione fosse davvero quella descritta non lo avrebbero fatto parlare.
> Sarebbe “scivolato“ prima.


sul non fidarsi del contenuto sono d'accordo, sul fatto che sia un discorso concordato faccio fatica a crederlo. Finora si sono sempre dipinti come belli alti e col quarzo lungo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sul non fidarsi del contenuto sono d'accordo, *sul fatto che sia un discorso concordato faccio fatica a crederlo*. Finora si sono sempre dipinti come belli alti e col quarzo lungo



Sai meglio di me che in guerra non si può escludere nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky si è collegato alla cerimonia di apertura del Festival del Cinema di Cannes.



Eh, di Cannes se ne intende...


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

intanto in Russia sostituiscono i prodotti che non arrivano più...
vorrei provarle, chissà se fanno schifo come le originali USA anche se non è facile eguagliarle.
sono sopravvissuto a quelle del discount quando andavo da mia zia, resisterei anche alle bevande russe...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Russia sostituiscono i prodotti che non arrivano più...
> vorrei provarle, chissà se fanno schifo come le originali USA anche se non è facile eguagliarle.
> sono sopravvissuto a quelle del discount quando andavo da mia zia, resisterei anche alle bevande russe...


Secondo me la arancio potrebbe essere buona, la cola di solito è difficilissima da imitare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Russia sostituiscono i prodotti che non arrivano più...
> vorrei provarle, chissà se fanno schifo come le originali USA anche se non è facile eguagliarle.
> sono sopravvissuto a quelle del discount quando andavo da mia zia, resisterei anche alle bevande russe...



Sono lontane parenti delle nostre ben cola,blues cola,ecc.ecc ?


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono lontane parenti delle nostre ben cola,blues cola,ecc.ecc ?


interessante che le altre due hanno gli stessi colori, invece quella al centro ha i colori della Pepsi invece che Coca Cola

magari sono le stesse aziende per non perdere il mercato russo e cambiano solo le etichette...ma non hanno il coraggio
rischierebbero di essere scoperte e subire boicottaggio dai dem twittaroli


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che le altre due hanno gli stessi colori, invece quella al centro ha i colori della Pepsi
> 
> magari sono le stesse aziende per non perdere il mercato russo e cambiano solo le etichette...ma non hanno il coraggio
> rischierebbero di essere scoperte e subire boicottaggio dai dem twittaroli


sicuramente.




Mc donald diventerà zio Vanya, per Renault non ci sono problemi possono venderle sotto il marchio Lada (già Renault)


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono lontane parenti delle nostre ben cola,blues cola,ecc.ecc ?



Sei esperto bibitaro amico di Di Maio?


----------



## Riccardo88 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Russia sostituiscono i prodotti che non arrivano più...
> vorrei provarle, chissà se fanno schifo come le originali USA anche se non è facile eguagliarle.
> sono sopravvissuto a quelle del discount quando andavo da mia zia, resisterei anche alle bevande russe...


Potevano almeno rinominarle in Rusko se non riescono proprio a dimenticare i prodotti dei cattivoni occidentali.
Non fossero macellai mi farebbero quasi tenerezza..


----------



## Riccardo88 (17 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


E pensare che c'era un tempo in cui credevo di più a questo paranoide psicopatico di tutti i leader occidentali messi insieme.
Questo ha lavorato sotto traccia per più di 20 anni aspettando solo il momento più opportuno per incul arci. 
Noi siamo disperati del "degrado occidentale", ma guarda qua cosa trovi appena l'occidente finisce, fetenti che ci minacciano col nucleare, musi gialli che spargono pandemie, islamici impegnati in burkizzare donne e che hanno più di 30 guerre ad oggi in corso.
Viva "l'occidente"..


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2022)

*Musk sbeffeggia Sleepy Joe:*

*"*_*È difficile dire cosa stia facendo Biden, ad essere sinceri.*_
_*Il vero presidente è colui che controlla il teleprompter (gobbo, ndr) da cui legge"*_


----------



## hakaishin (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Musk sbeffeggia Sleepy Joe:*
> 
> *"*_*È difficile dire cosa stia facendo Biden, ad essere sinceri.*_
> _*Il vero presidente è colui che controlla il teleprompter (gobbo, ndr) da cui legge"*_


Mitico


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Musk sbeffeggia Sleepy Joe:*
> 
> *"*_*È difficile dire cosa stia facendo Biden, ad essere sinceri.*_
> _*Il vero presidente è colui che controlla il teleprompter (gobbo, ndr) da cui legge"*_



Biden gode di molta stima


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Russia sostituiscono i prodotti che non arrivano più...
> vorrei provarle, chissà se fanno schifo come le originali USA anche se non è facile eguagliarle.
> sono sopravvissuto a quelle del discount quando andavo da mia zia, resisterei anche alle bevande russe...


Il chinotto come lo hanno chiamato?


----------



## davidsdave80 (18 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dure accuse del presidente russo *Vladimir Putin* agli Stati Uniti. Le parole del presidente russo:_ "*I bio-laboratori statunitensi nello spazio post-sovietico raccolgono materiali biologici per diffondere malattie pericolose. In Ucraina stavano infatti sviluppando armi biologiche*"._
> 
> Su Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato: _"Nessun pericolo per Mosca, ma l'espansione militare della Nato provocherà nostre risposte"._
> 
> Sugli estremisti ucraini: _"In tutti i paesi ci sono negli estremisti, ma l'Ucraina ha reso i suoi nazisti degli eroi nazionali"._


YouTube - digitate 
Sen Rubio Discusses Venezuela & the Ukraine Invasion at Senate Foreign Relations Committee Hearing​Min 3.40 sentite la domanda e poi la risposta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Maggio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> E pensare che c'era un tempo in cui credevo di più a questo paranoide psicopatico di tutti i leader occidentali messi insieme.
> Questo ha lavorato sotto traccia per più di 20 anni aspettando solo il momento più opportuno per incul arci.
> Noi siamo disperati del "degrado occidentale", ma guarda qua cosa trovi appena l'occidente finisce, fetenti che ci minacciano col nucleare, musi gialli che spargono pandemie, islamici impegnati in burkizzare donne e che hanno più di 30 guerre ad oggi in corso.
> Viva "l'occidente"..


Mi verrebbe da ridere se non ci fosse lo zampino dell'occidente su ogni cosa da te descritta..
quindi eviterei i viva..


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*comunicati i dati dall'istituto britannico
in Regno Unito ad aprile inflazione al 9%, nuovo record dal 7% di marzo, è la più alta da 40 anni.
Spinta aumento prezzi per costi maggiorati energia, cibo e trasporti

prezzi schizzati in alto anche negli Stati Uniti e tanti paesi occidentali*


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*ministero Difesa russo:*

*"A Mariupol nelle ultime 24 ore 694 combattenti, di cui 29 feriti, si sono arresi.*

*Dal 16 maggio 959 combattenti, di cui 80 feriti, si sono arresi"*


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*nuovo presidente della commissione Esteri è Stefania Craxi, vince la concorrenza del candidato grillino*


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

sondaggio divulgato ieri sera a Di Martedì

65/90 sanno che l'interesse americano non coincida con il nostro....c'è ancora qualche speranza allora...



>


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

secondo Bloomberg la Russia sarebbe sull'orlo del default

mah staremo a vedere


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

rendetevi conto che persino i generali russi dicono sulla tv di stato russa che questa operazione è un mezzo fallimento


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo Bloomberg la Russia sarebbe sull'orlo del default
> 
> mah staremo a vedere


Sempre meglio di noi, economicamente, stanno.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*Il commissario dem Gentiloni da Bruxelles:

"La difficoltà delle economie europee, anche con l'inflazione più alta dall'inizio dell'unione monetaria, non giustifica il ricorso a deficit e bonus"*


siamo tornati ai bei tempi...sentivo la mancanza di questi richiami all'austerità


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio di noi, economicamente, stanno.


cioè vuoi dire che cambieresti la tua situazione economica con quella russa? 

mmmmmmm io no sinceramente...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio di noi, economicamente, stanno.


Che non è assolutamente vero, ma sorvoliamo


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

in Ucraina si è creato un mercato parallelo di armi, le chiedono continuamente non per armare più persone bensì perchè come arrivano molte già spariscono e non c'è alcuna garanzia data ai 22 paesi che secondo Kiev stanno mandando armi o armamenti.
girano addirittura annunci su internet e prezzi per i privati...
poi c'è il business grosso della rivendita in Africa, Asia e addirittura alla NATO stessa...

sostanzialmente finanziamo il mercato nero da bravi dem...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sondaggio divulgato ieri sera a Di Martedì
> 
> 65/90 sanno che l'interesse americano non coincida con il nostro....c'è ancora qualche speranza allora...


prima ho incontrato Letta in Copisteria, stava stampando delle copie del sondaggio


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> prima ho incontrato Letta in Copisteria, stava stampando delle copie del sondaggio


è impegnato in una cena elegante con Conte e il premier finlandese

ha saltato persino la presentazione renziana del libro contro la magistratura...


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo Bloomberg la Russia sarebbe sull'orlo del default
> 
> mah staremo a vedere


Si, é da febbraio che lo ripetete, per autoconvincervi che le sanzioni fermeranno la guerra


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è impegnato in una cena elegante con Conte e il premier finlandese


La Marin diventerà una bimba di Conte allora


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il commissario dem Gentiloni da Bruxelles:
> 
> "La difficoltà delle economie europee, anche con l'inflazione più alta dall'inizio dell'unione monetaria, non giustifica il ricorso a deficit e bonus"*
> 
> ...


Beh, é servito a fermare i russi, sono falliti, Putin é morto e la guerra é finita. O almeno così raccontano


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, é da febbraio che lo ripetete, per autoconvincervi che le sanzioni fermeranno la guerra


io non mi autoconvinco di nulla

ho letto e ho riportato


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

*Convocazione, in relazione all'annuncio di misure di ritorsione per l'espulsione di diplomatici russi, da parte del ministero degli Esteri russo nei confronti degli ambasciatori a Mosca di Italia ,Francia, Spagna.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è impegnato in una cena elegante con Conte e il premier finlandese
> 
> ha saltato persino la presentazione renziana del libro contro la magistratura...



E' tutta per Letta.
Conte si porta dietro il suo Casalino.


----------

